# Video of LiFeBATT installation in a Ducati !



## LiFeBATT_UK (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi All,

I have been wanting to do a video to explain how easy it is to install the LiFeBATT system for a while. We had a free weekend recently, so with help from Steve at www.jozzbikes.co.uk and Andy at http://www.evmotorcycle.org, we converted a Ducati to EV, please excuse my wooden, sometimes 'Game Show' host delivery. Certainly not the polished performance we get from Gav.







Also see EV Motorcycle blog: http://www.evmotorcycle.org/home/node/41

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey Ian, its Travis... Sorry I've been out of touch, its been busy!

Bike looks great, the BMS looks snappy too. Great job!


----------



## LiFeBATT_UK (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi Travis,

I hear your TTXGP entry is coming along nicely!

Are you going to blog/video your bike build?

Good luck.

Ian


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

well, we're taking lots of photos, and we have some video in the works, we're just making sure we don't prematurely release details/photos. But it's coming along nicely 

I'm glad to see the Duke running, its a great looking bike... can't wait to have ours race against it.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice vid, makes it all look easy.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

Kudos on a nice conversion and a simple explanation of things and a sweet simple build. You do make it look sooooo easy. : )

PS. Your presentation is just fine.


----------



## LiFeBATT_UK (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi guys,

Thanks for the encouragement. By the way, I don't make it look easy, it actually is! 

I don't know if your remember my R2 car project, but we did the full 15 module installation in 5 hours, from taking them out of the box to turning the wheels.

With regards to the black box, all the battery modules are serial linked together with data cables, each module having its own management system that balances the cells, records error data and provides live cell voltage information, so if you want to log the voltage data you will need our engineering software, available for release mid March.

The black box provides the RS232 data output, the D9's on the modules are not directly compatible with RS232 and require a converter, built into the black box. It also contains two relays (100V 2A), one on the traction circuit the other on the charging circuit, so when there is a fault they can either interrupt the throttle circuit or controller power circuit, safely shutting down the controller. Or, in a high volt fault, remotely turning off the charger. If an high temperature fault occurs, it shuts down everything. 

When the software is ready for release, we will do another video, with a number of modules on the bench and all associated systems so it's all nice and clear how it all works together.

In terms of functionality, if you think we have missed anything, please let me know, the black box protection system was developed in the UK by myself and my engineer Ray.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm a bit concerned with any system that shuts the vehicle down, that could lead to a very dangerous situation. I'd rather kill a battery than get stuck in front of a truck or something when I hit the throttle. I think a warning light and buzzer would be better.
What is the price of the LIFEbatts' you used, and how much would your monitoring system be?


----------



## LiFeBATT_UK (Jun 2, 2008)

HI JRP3,

By the time your Batts are so low you hit the LVC and the pack shuts down, you would have had plenty of notice that you were very low on energy. the last 10% see the power tail off quite predictably. Also, your energy meter, or the ones we have been using, flash up a warning at 15% SOC.

You also have a reset button to go on the dash board to over ride it any how.

The cost of the 1,9KWh pack, BPM and Charger as a complete package, retails in the US for approx US$4,900 with three year 1,500 cycle warranty.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## ViolentBlue (Apr 19, 2008)

very nice video, what is the weight compare to a stock bike?
just doing some preliminary research into this ATM.


----------



## LiFeBATT_UK (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi ViolentBlue,

I don't know what the weight was of the parts we took out, but here is a run down of what we put in:

13kg - Agni Motor and mounting structure.
6.5kg - Controller, contactor, charger etc.
33kg - 1.9kW LiFeBATT Pack, BMS and BPM.
---------
52.5kg Total.

Does anyone know how much the Ducati engine, gearbox, cooling system weigh? My guess would be a fair bit more?

I remember the TTX01 that Steve Labib finished building in January was 11kg lighter than the original GSXR, when he finished, and that has a 81hp peak, twin motor and 4.32kWh LiFeBATT pack.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## MotoEV (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm considering a similar project. Ian, what kind of range are you expecting from the Ducati using four 4810 cells?


----------



## LiFeBATT_UK (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi MotoEV,

Range is difficult to predict, because it depends on so many things, but from my customers experiences, most motorcycle conversions use approx 75Wh per mile, which is probably 22 to 25 miles range in the real world.

Which is probably 50,000+ miles for the life of the pack, to 80% of it's original capacity.

Cheers,

Ian


----------

